# Balloon Sinuplasty



## jthweatt (Mar 3, 2009)

My physicians just trained for the balloon sinuplasty procedure(s).  Is anyone coding this?  Do I need to just use FESS codes?  Or 31299 - unlisted sinus code?  Are you getting paid?

Thanks


----------



## Krzysztof (Mar 4, 2009)

For non-Medicare patients, the appropriate code is HCPCS S2344: Nasal/sinus endoscopy, surgical; with enlargement of sinus ostium opening using inflatable device (i.e., balloon sinuplasty).

For Medicare (which does not accept "S" codes), the American Academy of Otolaryngology-Head and Neck Surgery recommends the use of CPT code 31299: Unlisted procedure, accessory sinuses.

HTH!


----------



## jackjones62 (Mar 4, 2009)

First off, you need to read your operative note very carefully, Balloon Sinuplasty is a nightmare and controversial; most of these surgeries are done in conjunction with FESS and therefore, with the AAO supportive stance, can be billed using the FESS codes; I beg to differ with Krzysztof, the AAO does not suggest CPT 31299, if you go to www.entnet.org/practice/cptent.cfm you will find the AAO's postition on coding for sinuplasty and you can read for yourself.  We utilize the FESS codes when appropriate; your practice needs to make an informed decision on how to proceed in billing these procedures.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## jthweatt (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for your help.

Jerri


----------



## Krzysztof (Mar 5, 2009)

jackjones62 said:


> I beg to differ with Krzysztof, the AAO does not suggest CPT 31299, if you go to www.entnet.org/practice/cptent.cfm you will find the AAO's postition on coding for sinuplasty and you can read for yourself.


Good information, Jennifer.  I regret  having not cited my original source, but I certainly concur that yours is most relevant at this time.

Make it a great day!


----------



## evonp (Mar 9, 2009)

Just an addendum...I would use the FESS codes but would check with your carriers to see if they cover this. Locally we have several carriers that will not cover the Balloon Sinuplasty. Other carriers will pay for the Balloon Sinuplasty using the FESS codes. If they request op report you may not get paid for Balloon Sinuplasty. Just an FYI.

Evon
ENT


----------

